# Nice free patterns here.



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

Some nice jumpers,apple tree baby blanket,shawls and hats.
http://www.woolandbuttons.co.uk/department/free_knitting_patterns_to_download/ all free all download now.


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you! Great Site. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Awesome site, thanks for sharing. Just bookmarked :thumbup:


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Love the apple tree blanket. Don't know if my knitting skills are up to it though. -)


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> Some nice jumpers,apple tree baby blanket,shawls and hats.
> http://www.woolandbuttons.co.uk/department/free_knitting_patterns_to_download/ all free all download now.


Thank you :-D :-D


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link,some lovely pattern there. :lol: :lol:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Lovely patterns, thank for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing these great patterns.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Sallyflymi said:


> Thank you for sharing these great patterns.


  :thumbup:


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Great site thanks for sharing


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thank you for sharing a wonderful variety of patterns,


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

love the necklaces. thanx.


----------



## JOJOKNITS (Nov 13, 2012)

Thankyou so much for sharing this fantastic site! 
I love the sheep and the Flowerpot holder, also the cusions, so many really lovely patterns! :-D


----------



## Wendy nicholls (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you some very nice patterns


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice! Thank you.


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you! saw a few patterns I really like, now to find the time to knit them, lol.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this gem. Have just bookmarked. :thumbup:


----------



## wyvon54 (Jun 17, 2011)

I love the site but the only PDF I want is the "Crochet Swirl" and when I click on the name it gives me an "error-file not found" message. Any one know where I can get a copy of this pattern. I'd love to make it for my mother.


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

wyvon54 said:


> I love the site but the only PDF I want is the "Crochet Swirl" and when I click on the name it gives me an "error-file not found" message. Any one know where I can get a copy of this pattern. I'd love to make it for my mother.


I got the same thing but I found the pattern you want here:
http://www.knitrowan.com/designs-and-patterns/patterns/crochet-swirl-cushion


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you for that site Julia. Have printed off one or two lovely patterns - Thanks again x


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

interesting, many thanks!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks so much going to take a peek later on!


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Lots of lovely patterns.


----------



## RUKnitting (Dec 17, 2012)

Excellent. I found a beret pattern which I have been looking for Hi and Lo. Also want to try the flowered necklace. Only problem is that I am poor when it comes to crochet. I will try it.

Thanks. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Really nice patterns, thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------

